# Best way to clean oil and/or diesel of underside of bonnet?



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello

A couple of weeks ago, my engine sprang a leak. The Air Doser on my Citroen C4 1.6 HDi started leaking oil (and possibly diesel) over the top of the engine, coating a large chunk of the bonnet underside (including the under bonnet soundproofing) in oil:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

The leak has been fixed, but what is the best way to clean up the metal and cloth parts of the bonnet underside?

All advice welcome.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Any degreaser on the market will do the job just fine, agitate then rinse off, as of the sound deadening don't use a full jet power spray, use a lighter spray setting.
Shifting oil is not a problem, a degreaser is the way to go, will make short work of oil stains and splatter.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

To clean oil, Jaffa clean is the best I've used, as it doesn't smear all the muck out and gradually thin it so you can remove it, it just cuts through and wipes off. I had a similar problem on my corsa and it removed it all no problem.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Our degreaser will shift that with ease:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=242028


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Any degreaser on the market will do the job just fine, agitate then rinse off, as of the sound deadening don't use a full jet power spray, use a lighter spray setting.
> Shifting oil is not a problem, a degreaser is the way to go, will make short work of oil stains and splatter.


Cool - I guess a bit of G101 should do the job in that case (I've got litres of the stuff)? If so, any idea on best dilution rate?

I've also got some Astonish Engine Degreaser knocking about, but unsure if it's any good or safe to let near paintwork.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks chaps, will also have a look at Jaffa Clean & Emerald Clean.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

chrisgreen said:


> Cool - I guess a bit of G101 should do the job in that case (I've got litres of the stuff)? If so, any idea on best dilution rate?
> 
> I've also got some Astonish Engine Degreaser knocking about, but unsure if it's any good or safe to let near paintwork.


No problem, to be honest, I have never tried G101, but I am guessing 50 % G101 and 50% water, should cut the grease and oil stains off with ease; 
*BUT I NEED SOMEONE ON HERE TO CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG HERE, THE LAST THING I WANT TO DO IS GIVE THE WRONG ADVICE TO YOU.*

Astonish should work, if worried about the paintwork, just lube the side wings with a shampoo solution and don't dry off the panels when cleaning the engine compartment, plus check all of your caps in the engine are shut tight, such as oil cap, coolant etc... :thumb:


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

No way 50:50 sorry G101 is too strong for that. Theres instructions on the bottle for hot and cold usage.

De greasing hot is 1:20 and de greasing cold 1:8

General cleaning cold is 1:30 so just shows how powerful the stuff is


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Surfex hd will eat that for breakfast. Water based and biodegradable, strong and economical. Perfect for such jobs :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks, that's why I highlighted the section above on my Reply, thanks for stepping in and the OP will have the correct the info on hand  Last thing I wanted to do is give the wrong advice to the OP, sounds like I invest in some G101 as well, a whole bottle will last me years with those dilution strengths.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Yea its amazing stuff.

You can use it as wheel cleaner at around 1:5 and its really effective too.

When washing my trailer at work i use G101 on the back door as its awkward to use a brush on with lots of little reccesses. Spraying on G101 and leaving for a bit and pressure washing off, looks like ive hand washed it

Happy to help


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Surfex hd will eat that for breakfast. Water based and biodegradable, strong and economical. Perfect for such jobs :thumb:


As above, I would think that Surfex would clean that at a dilution of 5% or 10% at a push; it really is a very good product and is still very effective when used sparingly.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

G101 is pretty amazing. I'm a recent convert, having bought a sample bottle, then a 5L container from my local Autosmart rep. I already use it at 1:30 for a variety of general cleaning (everything from door shuts to badges to plastic trim & rubbers - all with great success), will mix up a 1:8 spray bottle in preparation for cleaning the underside of the bonnet.


----------

